# JSONArray - the method length() is undefined for JSONArray



## Thallius (12. Nov 2014)

Hi,

bin ich jetzt blöd oder Eclipse?

Jemand eine Idee was ich verkehrt mache?

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Flown (12. Nov 2014)

Was ist das für eine JSON lib?


----------



## VfL_Freak (12. Nov 2014)

Moin,

einmal kurz gegoogled  und schon dies gefunden :
java - JSON array get length - Stack Overflow

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Thallius (12. Nov 2014)

Oh mann danke.

Manchmal ist man aber auch zu blöd. Ich schau die ganze Zeit in der falschen Doku.

Bei simpleJSON ist es size() und nicht length() 

Gruß

Claus


----------



## VfL_Freak (12. Nov 2014)

feif: :joke:


----------

